# Fashion help



## Mama Looigi (May 4, 2019)

Which one looks better?
This one: (brighter)


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 4, 2019)

Or this:


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2019)

Hello.

The second one for me.


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2019)

Ditch the hat and and wear a skirt


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Ditch the hat and and wear a skirt


I kinda like it (:


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 4, 2019)

OOOOOOH I GOT IT:


----------



## AmandaRose (May 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Ditch the hat and and wear a skirt


And remember underwear. One should always keep their pussy cat covered incase of a strong gust of wind.


----------



## CORE (May 5, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 5, 2019)

CORE said:


>


Reminds me of this guy especially his name lol


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 5, 2019)

CORE said:


>


I know that guy! He tried petting me so I BURIED HIM in my yard :3


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 5, 2019)

The monocle is nice. You’ll also need a knife. To protect yourself from muffinlicker39.


----------



## surfius (Nov 23, 2020)

I like the picture where the cat is wearing a cap and a monocle. Looks really stylish and cool. I also have such a hat and it is popular among my friends. LOL. Indeed, I liked this photo because of the monocle. To tell the truth, I always say that a simple accessory can fully change the image and make your look unusual and refined. For real, just one detail can completely change everything. Nowadays there is a great selection of clothing and accessories in the world, but there are few people that know how to mix them together correctly and how to find and select a really good combination. You either have this talent or not.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 23, 2020)

The monocle is awesome


----------

